# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής balcanica

## ninos

Μετά απο ένα δύσκολο χειμώνα για τα πουλιά, προσπαθώ και εγώ για 2η φορά φέτος την αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας.

Το ζευγάρι στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες, είναι η 3η φορά που το θηλυκό προσπαθεί να τελειώσει την φωλιά. Στις 2 προηγούμενες έφθανε μέχρι την μέση και την επομένη μέρα η φωλιά ήταν διαλυμένη τόσο απο το ίδιο αλλά κυρίως απο τον αρσενικό. Άλλαξα τοποθεσία, αλλά και την ίδια την φωλιά και πάμε κάπως καλύτερα σήμερα. Το μόνο που δεν μου αρέσει, δεν είναι το κυνηγητό του αρσενικό, αλλά οι καβγάδες που επικρατούν κατά διαστήματα. Τα άλλα 2 ζευγαριά δεν έχουν μπει καν στη διαδικασία χτυσήματος, άλλα σήμερα είδα ένα βάτεμα απο το ένα εκ των δύο.

*Εχθές το απόγευμα*


*Χτίσιμο φωλιάς*




*Σημερινή εικόνα*

----------


## Efthimis98

Στέλιο, καλή επιτυχία!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

με το καλο!!!!! κοντευεις!!!!!!! κρατα μου ενα θηλυκο!!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## ninos

> με το καλο!!!!! κοντευεις!!!!!!! κρατα μου ενα θηλυκο!!!!! χαχαχαχα


Με όλη μου την καρδιά, εννοείται Μητσάρα !!

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια  Φιλε !!!!


* οι καυγαδες ειναι στο προγραμμα ,αν δεν ειναι εντονοι με χτυπηματα του αρσενικου σε κεφαλι υστερα απο στριμωγμα

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Στελιο!! Μπηκε το νερο στο αυλακι :Happy0064:  
Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβοοο.ένα μεγαλο μυστικο είναι η Υπομονη!!!καρδερίνες ζευγάρι χωρις καβγάδες δεν υπαρχει (φυσικά μέσα στα ορια) ,οπότε μιν φοβάσαι ...

----------


## ninos

και ένα βιντεάκι με τον αρσενικό   :Happy:  Η εικόνα δεν είναι καλή επειδή είμαι πίσω απο την σήτα.


*https://www.dropbox.com/s/rgcjjk3bbwyilpv/MVI_0751.MOV*

----------


## johnakos32

Για μενα η επιτυχια ειναι δεδομενη ....... καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι !
* λεει και λιγο καναρινακι ε?

----------


## petran

Αντε Στελιο,με το καλό....... :bye:

----------


## ninos

> Για μενα η επιτυχια ειναι δεδομενη ....... καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι !
> * λεει και λιγο καναρινακι ε?


Από κάτω ειναι 2 ζευγαράκια timprado. Απλά  "καπελωσαν" τον καρδερινο για μια στιγμή

----------


## Steliosan

Με το καλο συνονοματε ολα κα θα πανε.

----------


## Gardelius

*Φιλαράκι μου μόνο τα καλύτερα !!

Καλή επιτυχία !!!*

----------


## tasos-mo

Καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι φιλε (μπας και ζηλεψουν και τα δικα μας....)

----------


## ninos

και εδώ είναι το άλλο ζευγάρι, στο οποίο έχω δει κάνα 2 βάτεματα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν φτιάχνουν την φωλιά.  

Σκέφτομαι να τους βάλω λίγο πράσινο περιμετρικά του κλουβιού και να κατεβάσω χαμηλότερα την πατήθρα που είναι στην φωλιά, ώστε να έχουν την  εντύπωση οτι είναι αρκετά ψιλά η φωλιά Η κλούβα που είναι μέσα είναι 90άρα.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Στελαρα. 

Ευχομαι απο καρδιας τα καλυτερα!!!!! 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## antoninio

> και εδώ είναι το άλλο ζευγάρι, στο οποίο έχω δει κάνα 2 βάτεματα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν φτιάχνουν την φωλιά.  
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να τους βάλω λίγο πράσινο περιμετρικά του κλουβιού και να κατεβάσω χαμηλότερα την πατήθρα που είναι στην φωλιά, ώστε να έχουν την  εντύπωση οτι είναι αρκετά ψιλά η φωλιά Η κλούβα που είναι μέσα είναι 90άρα.


καλημερα..καποια στιγμη στις προσπαθειες μου με καρδερινα,ειχα ενα παρομοιο προβλημα..ισως να μην εχει καταλαβει τι ειναι αυτο..εγω επιασα αρκετο νημα το ανοιξα και το απλωσα ωραια μεσα στη φωλια..μετα απο μια ωρα καθοταν και εδινε σχημα..κανε κατι αναλογο..αν ειναι πρωταρικα τα πουλια θα τα βοηθησει...

----------


## jk21

Παραλληλα με οτι σου ειπε ο Αντωνης ,δοκιμασε να βαλεις και ακομα μια  στην φατσα μπροστα στην κλουβα ,κατα προτιμηση στην πατηθρα κοντα που κουρνιαζει συνηθως ο αρσενικος

----------


## tasos-mo

Στελιο εγω παντως περσι που δοκιμασα με 90αρες απετυχα,αν με ρωτησεις πιστευω πως οι 90αρες ειναι απιστευτα κλουβια,πολυ βολικα.Αλλα στα δικα μου πουλια δεν ηταν αποτελεσματικες...γιατι το ενα ζευγαρακι που εχω εκανε δυο γεννες 5μικρα και μετα 4 και μου τα ψοφησαν ολα γιατι δεν ταιζαν καθολου...(μπορει βεβαια να φταινε τα πουλια ή κατι αλλο..φετος θα δουμε που τα εχω σε 160Χ40Χ50).Πιστευω εσυ να πας καλυτερα...

----------


## ninos

Αυτό σκέφτομαι και εγώ. Έχω πάρει τώρα να τους βάλω κάλυψη και μια δεύτερη φωλιά. Επειδή είδα και βατεμα και παίζει και η θηλυκια με το νήμα, πιστεύω πως κάτι την χαλάει και δεν φτιάχνει φωλιά. Ελπίζω να το βρω...

Το άλλο ζευγάρι έχει τελειοποιήσει την φωλιά και αναμένουμε. Ο καιρός για ακόμα μια φορά δεν ειναι σύμμαχος. Πριν λίγο έριξε ένα τρελό μπουρίνι

----------


## tasos-mo

O καιρος φετος μας εχει παει πολυ πισω.....ποσο υπομονη να κανουμε επιτελους....  :Mad0039:

----------


## ninos

Το πρωί μέσα στην φωλιά υπήρχε ένα αυγό. Όμως πριν 30 λεπτά που επέστρεψα σπίτι, είχαν σπάσει το αυγό.
Αύριο θα το πάρω κ θα το αλλάξω με ένα ασπορο που έχω κρατήσει από τα καναρίνια. Το πρωί είχα δει τον αρσενικό να ταΐζει την θηλυκια και ελπίζα ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Την πατήσαμε όμως...

----------


## jk21

Στελιο ειναι καποιο απο αυτα ,ενα απο το ζευγαρι που περυσι εκανε καποιες παρομοιες κινησεις;

----------


## ninos

Σήμερα είχα μια νέα, εντελώς διαφορετική εικόνα και θέλω να πιστεύω πως είμαστε σε καλύτερο δρόμο..  Η θηλυκιά έκανα νέο αυγό όπου το πήρα και έβαλα ένα άσπορο απο καναρίνια.  Το νέο στοιχείο είναι πως το θηλυκό δεν αφήνει τον αρσενικό να πλησιάσει στην φωλιά με τίποτα και αυτός τρέπεται σε φυγή. Φαίνεται πως αντιστράφηκαν οι ρόλοι και το θηλυκό προστατεύει σθεναρά πλέον την φωλιά της. 

Επειδή εξασφάλισα το αυγό, δεν τους έβαλα χώρισμα και το απόγευμα θα δω εαν υπάρχει ακόμα άθικτο το ασπορο αυγό. Έχω ακόμα ένα άσπορο, ίσως και 2, οπότε θα πάρω σίγουρα και το αυριανό αυγό που θα κάνει ώστε να βγάλω ένα σαφές συμπέρασμα.  

ΥΣ Άλλο ζευγάρι είναι Δημήτρη...

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχομαι να σου πανε καλα..αν δεις τα δύσκολα βαλε χωρισμα στον αρσενικο ώστε να καταλάβεις ακριβός ποιο από τα 2 πουλια εχει το θεμα συμπεριφορας...

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε επιτελους πηραν μπρος και τα καρδερινακια! Καλη συνεχεια Στελιο

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Στελιο !!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Καλή επιτυχία!!!!  
Έχω απορία τέτοιες συμπεριφορές οφείλονται στο πυρωμα του πουλιού,  τον χαρακτήρα,  το ότι κάτι του φταίει αλλά δεμξέρει τι (πρόβλημα στον χώρο πχ) ή είναι κάτι το απρόβλεπτο που πολλά ιθαγενή Συνηθίζουν?

----------


## Steliosan

Τα ιθαγενη Γιαννη ειναι δυσκολα τοσο στην αναπαραγωγη οσο και στην διατηρηση το λεγομενο ''bird watching'' και οι διαφοροι πειραματισμοι φτιαχνουν και την εμπειρια,παντως η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οσο και εμπειρος να ειναι καποιος παντα αυτα θα επιφυλασουν και νεες εκπληξεις.
Παντως σε καθε περιπτωση ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα Στελιο.

----------


## ninos

Η θηλυκιά δεν έκανε άλλο αυγό σήμερα. Σταμάτησε στα 2 δηλαδή  :sad:  
Ωστόσο το άσπορο αυγό που έβαλα εχθές δεν το έσπασαν τελικά. Πρόσθεσα σήμερα και το κανονικό στην φωλιά και συνεχίζει να τα κλοσσά κανονικά. Σε 7 μέρες θα κάνω ωοσκόπηση να δω εαν είναι ένσπορο το 1 και μοναδικό αυγό.  Έστω και ένας νεοσσός να βγει, θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος. 

Στα άλλα 2 ζευγάρια, έβαλα κάλυψη με ψέυτικα κλαδιά, 2η φωλιά, αλλά ακόμα τίποτα......

----------


## ninos

Αυτά τα πουλιά την μια σε πάνε στον ουρανό και την αλλη σε προσγειωνουν ανώμαλα.

Τελικά η θηλυκια έκανε και άλλο αυγό και τα κλωσσα ασταμάτητα. Οπότε είμαστε στο 3ο αυγό. Στην πραγματικότητα 2, αφού το 1 το έσπασαν.

Με ένα βατεμα, μέχρι πόσα αυγά μπορεί να βγουν σποριασμενα, διότι από εχθές που αντιστράφηκαν οι ρόλοι, δεν πλησιάζει ο αρσενικός την θηλυκια, ούτε για πλάκα

----------


## kostaskirki

Δεν στο λεω 100% αλλα εχω διαβασει πως ενα σωστο βατεμα αρκει για πενταδα ευκολα! Ας μας πουν βεβαια και οι πιο διαβασμενοι!

----------


## jk21

τα παντα ειναι στατιστικη  ( πιθανοτητων )  ... δεν υπαρχει κατι στανταρ .Εδω ζευγαρωνουν και καθε μερα και δεν ειναι ενσπορα παντοτε ολα 

και παραπανω μερες κρατα ζωντανο το σπερμα ,απλα σιγα σιγα γινεται πιο αδυναμο 

δεν με απασχολει παντως ,γιατι απλα δεν την πλησιαζει ,οταν εκεινη δεν θελει .... πηγαινε κρατα φαναρι πριν να ξημερωσει και με το που θα ξημερωσει ,δες οτι μια χαρα θα στηθει η κυρια ... !

----------


## johnrider

> δεν με απασχολει παντως ,γιατι απλα δεν την πλησιαζει ,οταν εκεινη δεν θελει .... πηγαινε κρατα φαναρι πριν να ξημερωσει και με το που θα ξημερωσει ,δες οτι μια χαρα θα στηθει η κυρια ... !


εσύ που το ξέρεις αυτό κάνεις. ::

----------


## jk21

ναι τοσο αργα που παω για υπνο ... αλλη δουλεια δεν ειχα 

καποτε ομως που ημουν πολυ πιο χαλαρος (πριν το 2007 ) που ειχα τα πουλια στη βεραντα ακομα ,ξυπνουσα την ανοιξη και επινα καφεδακι νωρις και χαιρομου τα φυτα και τα πουλια μου .Πρωι πρωι ξυπνουσανε ,πινανε νερο και κατευθειαν στο ψητο 

προσφατα παντως το συζητουσα με εμπειρο ατομο και του λεγα οτι οσο ανεβαινω πανω ,δεν εχει τυχει να δω βατεμα και μου λεει αυτο στην ουσια που σας ειπα 


δεν ειναι τυχαιο επισης , να εχει καθιερωθει οταν εχουμε για καποιο λογο χωρια τον αρσενικο πχ με τα μικρα ,να λεμε για μετακινηση του στη μανα ,τις πρωινες ωρες .Συνηθως τοτε και πριν το σουρουπο γινεται η δουλεια (οχι απολυτο )

----------


## johnakos32

Θα πω για καναρίνια εγώ γιατί μόνο αυτά έχω,  ζευγάρι που έβγαζε 5/5 και 4/4 τρίτη γέννα με το που είδα το πρώτο αυγό τα χωρίσα είχε 3/4 στην τρίτη γέννα. 
Το άλλο Ζευγάρι που ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση σου δεν είχε ποτέ φουλ ενσπορα γιατί η θηλυκια με το που κάνει το πρώτο αυγό δεν σηκώνεται και παίζει ξύλο με τον αρσενικό αν πάει εκεί με ορέξεις και όχι για ταισμα, δεν σηκώνεται ακόμα και αν Καθαρίζω το κλουβί την κουτσουλια στην άκρη και ξανά κάθεται.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

H καρδερινα δε βατευεται απο τη στιγμη που θα γεννησει!
Δε βατευεται ουτε καν την προηγουμενη μερα πριν το πρωτο αυγο!
Βατευεται συνηθως 3-4 μερες πριν το πρωτο αυγο.
1 βατεμα αρκει να γονιμοποιησει και τα 5 αυγα!!Συνηθως ομως δεν ειναι μονο ενα....
Πρωι πρωι και πολυ αργα το απογευμα ειναι οι συνηθεστερες ωρες που γινεται η πραξη...
Μπορει να συμβει να εχουν παυση στη σειρα των αυγων ακομα και 2 μερες!
Το συνολο ομως των αυγων δεν επηρεαζεται (συνηθως) απο αυτο!

----------


## ninos

Τα νέα έχουν ως εξής.

Το ένα ζευγάρι έχει κάνει 4 αυγά  + 1 σπασμένο και η θηλυκιά κάθεται στην φωλιά, ενώ είμαστε στην 3 μέρα κλωσσήματος.. Το άλλο ζευγάρι που σας έγραφα οτι έχω δει βάτεμα, έκανε εχθές η θηλυκιά ένα αυγό στον πάτο, αφού δεν είχε φτιάξει την φωλιά. Πέρνει το νήμα και το πάει πέρα δώθε, αλλά απο φωλιά τίποτα...

Επειδή, δεν τα βλέπω να ζευγαρώνουν εκεί, σκέφτομαι να κάνω τις εξής αλλαγή και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας. Να τα πάρω απο την 90άρα ζευγαρώστρα (εικόνα Β, πάνω όροφος) και να τα μεταφέρω στην μεγάλη κλούβα (εικόνα Α) όπου αυτή την στιγμή έχω 2 ζευγάρια καναρίνια με μικρά περίπου 12 ημερών.  

Τα αρνητικά είναι οτι δεν θα είναι ψιλά, αφού απέχει περίπου 35 πόντους απο το έδαφος και ότι θα αλλάξουν περιβάλλον αφού είναι σε άλλο μπαλκόνι.  Τα καναρίνια που θα μεταφερθούν στην 90άρα δεν νομίζω οτι θα έχουν πρόβλημα, αφού δεν είναι στην φάση που κλωσσάνε τα αυγά.

Γνώμες ;;;

----------


## jk21

Στελιο ,πριν ξεπορτισουν τα καναρινια ,να μην το επιχειρησεις ,γιατι ειναι ρισκο .Σε 3 μερες νομιζω θα εισαι οκ ,γιατι θα ειναι στο οριο να βγουνε 

Στα θετικα ειναι  η πιο ευρυχωρη κλουβα ,στα αρνητικα η αλλαγη οπτικου πεδιου ,εκτος αν αυτο οδηγησει σε χωρο ,περισσοτερο φωτιζομενο και ειδικα το πρωι ανατολικα 

Ανεφερε λιγο αν θελεις ,αν εχεις μια φωλια ή δυο στις καρδερινες και σε ποια σημεια της κλουβας

----------


## ninos

έχω βάλει 2 φωλιές εκεί που είναι τα βελάκια και έχω βάλει και κάλυψη με φυτά.  Ήλιο έχουν περίπου 17:00 με 19:30 το απόγευμα σε αντίθεση με εκεί που τα έχω τώρα και έχουν ήλιο 7:00 με 10:00 περίπου.. Τα καναρίνια δεν νομίζω να επηρεασθούν πάντως, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## ninos

Ζευγάρι 2ο.

αρχίσαμε να ασχολούμαστε με την φωλιά. για να δούμε...

----------


## antonispahn

γεννησε αλλο αυγο Στελιο

----------


## ninos

αυτό είναι το 2ο ζευγαράκι Αντώνη. Το πρώτο έχει κάνει 5 αυγά και τα κλωσσά η θηλυκιά.

----------


## antonispahn

> αυτό είναι το 2ο ζευγαράκι Αντώνη. Το πρώτο έχει κάνει 5 αυγά και τα κλωσσά η θηλυκιά.


ναι το καταλαβα καλα γεννητουρια, το 2ο δεν ηταν που βρηκες αυγο στον πατο?

----------


## Gardelius

Στέλιο τι νεότερα έχουμε ;;  ::

----------


## ninos

Αύριο θα γνωρίζουμε Λιακο.. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, διότι φοβάμαι τον καιρό.  Φυσάει, βρέχει και έχει 18 βαθμούς.

----------


## kostaskirki

Μακαρι Στελιο να σου πανε ολα καλα γιατι αυτος ο καιρος μονο ζημια κανει!!

----------


## johnakos32

Στέλιο καλή σου επιτυχία εύχομαι να δεις πουλάκια την φετινή σεζόν,  το πιστεύω δηλαδή! 
Ίσως κάποιο που ζευγαρωναν καρδερίνες τον χειμώνα και ήταν λάθος τώρα γίνουν σωστοί!

----------


## Steliosan

> .. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, διότι φοβάμαι τον καιρό.  Φυσάει, βρέχει και έχει 18 βαθμούς.


Αυτος ο καιρος ειναι αρρωστος και δεν φοβαμαι μονο για τους νεοσσους αλλα και για την μανα.

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Αύριο θα γνωρίζουμε Λιακο.. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, διότι φοβάμαι τον καιρό.  Φυσάει, βρέχει και έχει 18 βαθμούς.


Ευχομαι να πανε όλα καλα.μιν φοβάσαι τον καιρο.εμενα κλωσάμε με 13 βαθμούς κ βροχή κ αερα κ τα βγαζουν,υπομονη κανε ξερουν αυτά!!

----------


## ninos

Είχαμε τις πρώτες αφίξεις.   :: 

Έχουν σκάσει 2 απο τα 4 αυγουλάκια και φαίνεται πως ταΐζονται απο την μάνα. 


Υ.Σ Η εικόνα δεν είναι καλή διότι είναι απο κάμερα.

----------


## ninos



----------


## jk21

Μπραβο ρε Στελλαρα !!!! μπραβο στους γονεις !!!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Στελλαρα!!!! Με το καλο να τα δεις και στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβο!!!όλα να πανε καλα ευχομαι!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ετσι μπραβο! Αντε και στο κλαρι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία νέα Στέλιο!!!  :Happy:  Να σου ζήσουν!!!
Με το καλό λοιπόν, και στο κλαρί!!!!

----------


## johnrider

E :: τσι μπράβο!

----------


## tasos-mo

Μπράβο Στέλιο...καλή συνέχεια..

----------


## Steliosan

Επιτελους συνονοματε ολα καλα. :Happy0064:

----------


## ninos

*Αφού δελέασαμε την θηλυκιά να σηκωθεί από την φωλιά........*



*είδαμε πως τελικά βγήκαν και άλλοι 2 νεοσσοί..........  *

----------


## jk21

Στελιο την εχεις δει αν εχει ξεκινησει να ταιζει;

----------


## mparoyfas

πάντα τέτοια να βλέπουμε!!

----------


## ninos

> Στελιο την εχεις δει αν εχει ξεκινησει να ταιζει;


Όσο είμαι σπίτι την βλέπω να ταΐζει και εχθές ήταν γεμάτος ο πρόλοβος ενός μικρού.

----------


## antoninio

...μπραβο Ninos....συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια σου..πολυ ομορφες φωτο..καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## jk21

αντε Μπραβο !!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Τελεια και στο κλαρι Στελαρα.

----------


## Σερραιος

τελεια μπραβο φιλε!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα Στέλιο!!!  :Happy: 
Έτσι μπράβο!!!  :winky:

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλό και στο κλαρί! !

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο βρε στελιο καλη συνεχεια να εχεις με τα μικρα

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο ρε Στελαρα !!!!

Μονο τέτοια να βλέπουμε !!!

----------


## antonispahn

Να σου ζησουν Στελιο, ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.  σε βρισκω πολυ τολμηρο

----------


## ninos

*Η αυγοτροφή*.  Αυγό - κιμάς σόγιας, ρύζι, ελαιόλαδο, βρώμη.


*

Η μανούλα*

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτα ειναι  :Happy0064:

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αυταπάρνηση !!!!!!! 

είμαι ειλικρινά πολύ χαρούμενος για σένα φιλαράκι !!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Μην ενοχλείται την μαμά :: !!!!
Καλή συνέχεια Στέλιο! !

----------


## ninos

Η ποιότητα ειναι χάλια, αλλά το περιεχόμενο μετρα

----------


## johnakos32

Απλά υπέροχο! Μπράβο Στέλιο!

----------


## NIKOSP

Αυτα ειναι!!!
 :Happy0065:

----------


## Steliosan

Ποσο σε ζηλευω...με την καλη εννοια παντα  :Anim 25:

----------


## ninos

Μεγαλώνουμε με γοργούς ρυθμούς  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

πεινάμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε..

----------


## thanos52

Xαχαχα να σου ζησουνν!!!

----------


## jk21

ετσι μπραβο !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Πεταει η ομοδα λεμε ! ::

----------


## mitsman

γεια σου στελλαρα δυναμη!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

έχουμε ανοίξει τα ματάκια πλέον, ενώ η μαμά έχει "εμμονή" με την καθαριότητα.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Δεν καθαριζει. Βαθαινει κι ανοιγει τη φωλια!
Να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## ninos



----------


## Gardelius

Αυτά είναι  !!!!!!!!!! 

πανέμορφα φιλαράκι και* με το καλό στο κλαρί !!!*

----------


## panos70

Στελιο να σου ζησουν να τα χαιρεσαι .......και γρηγορα στο κλαρι

----------


## johnakos32

Μια χαρουλα ειναι ! Και η μπλε κλωστη για το ματι ολα μελετημενα !

----------


## ninos

*Καλημέρα !!!!!!!

Αλλάξαμε την τσόχα γιατί δεν χωρούσαμε πλέον..*





*Και το βίντεο με τα μικρά και μερικές στιγμές ταϊσματος απο την Μανούλα*

----------


## jk21

..... οταν βλεπω κιτρινομαυρες φτερουγες ,φτιαχνει η μερα μου !!!!

Αντε και σε λιγες μερες με το καλο στο κλαρι Στελλαρα !!!

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό να κλαρώσουν και να βλέπουμε πανοραμικά πλάνα για να χωρούν όλα.
Τι μουντιάλ και βλακιές. Εδώ είναι τα ωραία.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω.... θηρία έγιναν!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό και στο κλαρί!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτο θα πει ομορφια....με το καλο.

----------


## nikoslarisa

υπεροχα!!!!!!μπραβοοο κ παλυ μπραβο!!!με το καλο στο κλαρί!!   :Happy0064:

----------


## tasos-mo

Κουκλάκια...μπράβο στην μανα.

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλαράκι μου πολλά πολλά πολλά *μπράβο !!!!!! 

Ειλικρινά το χαίρομαι* * !!! 

Άντε να τα δούμε και σε πτήσεις !!*  :Bird1:

----------


## ninos

Εκτός απο την βασική  αυγοτροφή, τους παρέχω απο εχθές και μια δεύτερη πιο δροσερή  με : βρώμη, αυγό, αρακά, μπισκότο, λίγο καλαμπόκι, λίγη κόκκινη πιπεριά και καρότο. 



Το πρώτο μικρό εκτός φωλιάς

----------


## jk21

αντε καλοκλαρωτα ολα φιλαρακι !!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτα ειναι μπραβο συνονοματε καλες πτησεις και καλα τραγουδια.

----------


## mparoyfas

αυτές ειναι εικόνες χιλια μπράβο δεν φτάνουν !

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναιιιιιιιι !!! Βγήκε το πρώτοοοοο!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο Στελλάρα και μπράβο και στους γονείς για την σκληρή δουλειά τους!! Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Καλη συνεχεια..αντε και τον σεπτεμβριο με μασκα...και δεν εννοω του Ζορο...χα χα..

----------


## ninos

Έχουν κλαρώσει πλέον και τα 4 εδώ  και 3 μέρες περίπου. 

Έχουμε όμως πρόβλημα, διότι η μητέρα είναι λίγο ανήσυχη διότι θέλει να πάει απεγνωσμένα σε νέα γέννα και δεν ταΐζει αρκετά. Τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω. Τις έχω πάρει την φωλιά διότι ο αρσενικός δεν ταϊζει και φοβάμαι πως εαν κάτσει στην φωλιά η θηλυκιά θα τα παρατήσει εντελώς τα μικρά. 

Τα θετικά στοιχεία είναι πως η ανάπτυξη τους είναι φυσιολογική και ήδη το ένα τσιμπολογά και μόνο του.  Για να μοιράσω λίγο το ταϊσμα, δοκίμασα να βάλω το πιο μικρό σε ενα ζευγάρι καναρίνια, αλλά δεν το ταϊζαν, οπότε και σήμερα το πρωί ταϊσα με φαριν λακτε και λιγο αυγό τα 2 μικρότερα. Το απόγευμα θα τους δώσω πάλι.


*Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά !!!!!!
*

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα,

Σήμερα είχαμε το πρώτο αυγό από το δεύτερο ζευγάρι μου που είναι σε 90άρα ζευγαρώστρα, ενώ τα μικρά από το άλλο (πρώτο) ζευγάρι μεγαλώνουν φυσιολογικά. Επίσης έχω ακόμα 1 αυγό που το κλωσσά παραμάνα και περιμένω να σκάσει απο μέρα σε μέρα.

----------


## jk21

Mπραβο Στελιο !!!! καλη συνεχεια στα πουλακια !!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο Στελιο και ολα να πανε καλα και σε αυτο το ζευγαρι!!

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραία πράγματα Στελάρα !!!!!

Με το καλό και σ΄αυτά όλα θα πάνε σουπερ !!!

ταΐζεις ακόμα εσύ βοηθητικά ;

----------


## ninos

όχι, τα μικρά πλησιάζουν στον 1ο μήνα της ζωής τους πλέον και τρώνε προς το παρών μόνο αυγοτροφή. Σημερα τους εβαλα κια - καμελινα που ειναι πιο μικροι σποροι μπας και αρχίσουν και τα σπόρια κάποια στιγμή

----------


## jk21

βαλε και περιλλα που ειναι ο μαλακοτερος αν και μεγαλυτερος απο αυτους !

----------


## Gardelius

> βαλε *και περιλλα* που ειναι ο μαλακοτερος αν και μεγαλυτερος απο αυτους !


Να πω με την ευκαιρία ότι είναι ο αγαπημένος σπόρος "γενικά" των μικρών !!!

Σίγουρα και στις καρδερίνες ....

----------


## mitsman

ΑΝ καποιος σπορος ειναι ιδανικοτερος για τον πρωτο σπορο που θα δοκιμαζαν νεοσσοι σιγουρα ο σπορος αυτος ειναι το νιζερ κατα την γνωμη μου!!!!!!
Να σου ζησουν Στελλαρα.... ολα να σου πανε τελεια γιατι το αξιζεις!

----------


## ninos

*Καλό μήνα 

*το άλλο αυγό είναι καναρινιού και άσπορο.
*

*

----------


## johnrider

*Καλό μήνα!!!!*

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλό μήνα και καλή συνέχεια στο μικρούλι Στέλιο και σύντομα στο κλαρί! !

----------


## antonispahn

Ωραια Στελιο ολα πανε καλα ευχομαι ακομη καλυτερα

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεύτερη φορά η ίδια εμπειρία!!!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο Στέλιο, με το καλό και στο κλαρί... και αυτό!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Σαν τα ψηλα βουνα ευχομαι.

----------


## ninos

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Σήμερα είχαμε το πρώτο αυγό από το δεύτερο ζευγάρι μου που είναι σε 90άρα ζευγαρώστρα, ενώ τα μικρά από το άλλο (πρώτο) ζευγάρι μεγαλώνουν φυσιολογικά. Επίσης έχω ακόμα 1 αυγό που το κλωσσά παραμάνα και περιμένω να σκάσει απο μέρα σε μέρα.


*Τελικά εδώ δεν έγινε τίποτα.* 


*Eδώ όμως Μεγαλώνουμε...   
*




> *Καλό μήνα 
> 
> *το άλλο αυγό είναι καναρινιού και άσπορο.
> *
> 
> *

----------


## kostaskirki

Δεν μεγαλωσατε απλα! Εσεις γιναται τεραστιοι!! :Happy0064: 
Μπραβο Στελιο!!

----------


## johnakos32

Είναι Αυτό της καναρας Στέλιο, 
Με το καλό στο κλαρί!

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και στο κλαρι στελιο το μικρουλι

----------


## ninos

το μικρό κλάρωσε, αλλά είχαμε αναστροφή πίσω δαχτύλου, οπότε και το έδεσα. Ελπίζω να το έχω βάλει σωστά και να στρώσει. Το καλό είναι πως η γάζα δεν το ενοχλεί στο πάτημα, οπότε πατά μια χαρά στις πατήθρες. Θα το αφήσω για περίπου 12 με 15 μέρες.







ΥΣ. το χανζαπλαστ εαν εμποτιστεί με οινόπνευμα ή οξυζενέ βγαίνει σχετικά εύκολα.

----------


## jk21

Στελιο ισως θελει ελαχιστα πιο χαλαρο (λιγοτερο προς τα πισω )

ξερεις οτι θα σου ελεγα για το χανζαπλαστ ,αλλα αν ξερεις αυτο που λες ,τοτε ολα οκ

----------


## ninos

Ναι Δημήτρη βγαίνει εύκολα. Αυτό που βλέπεις είναι η δεύτερη φορά που του το έβαλα επειδή την πρώτη δεν το είχα βάλει καλά. 
Ίσως να έπρεπε να είναι ενα "τσακ" πιο χαλαρό. Απλά θα το ταλαιπωρήσω πάλι για να το βάλω και ίσως τελικά κόψω μια γραμμή εκεί που σου δείχνω για να χαλαρώσει

----------


## jk21

ναι αν κανεις απλα ενα τσακ οχι μεχρι το βαθος ,πιστευω θα ερθει οσο θελουμε

----------

